# What is the most secure and profitable investment?



## silverlight (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are possibly concerned about the long term forecast of a drastically weakening dollar and succeeding inflation that could arise, Land is substantial, it's something you can see, touch and know that it's still there, and enjoy the benefits of while you own it and invest in it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

If you believe in complete financial calamity, many believe gold and silver are the answer. People will need food more then anything. But, in a complete financial calamity, we're likely to see a complete societal break down, and defense will become job 1.


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Te most secure and profitable investment is skills and education. All other things can be stolen, burned, depreciated etc. as long as you do not suffer from some type of brain injury skills are the most secure and profitable. This is true for all skill sets to include people skills(sales, teaching, etc) and hands on skills such as mechanical and building trades.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

If its a complete breakdown I would say guns ammo booze and food. Right now I can buy 2 AR rifles for the same cost as 1 oz gold coin. After a collapse when you can't get a rifle or ammo at any gun store and you really really need a gun what would be the value then?? 10 coins? 50? The best guess is to see what is available and plenty now that will be scarce and highly valuable after a collapse. I might be wrong.....but I doubt it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Land is one type of investment. It's not portable. It's not liquid. Other can forcibly take possession of it after the collapse. Or the government can condemn your property and give you next to nothing for it. External factors can greatly affect its value either before the collapse or after. There's a lot of nice, cheap real estate in Detroit but almost nobody in their right mind would choose to live there. Real estate prices have been falling almost everywhere in the country although farm land has increased in value. If I had the money I'd have a cottage on a small glacial lake in northern Wisconsin or northern Minnesota. Lakes like that can be the size of a city block or smaller and still be 30 feet deep.

Gold and silver will be great investments to preserve your wealth before the dollar collapses and after order is restored but they're obviously not substitutes for being properly prepared. Of course, having 15 guns and 50,000 rounds of ammo isn't a substitute for being properly prepared either.

If you have a mortgage and you have significant amounts of gold and silver you could benefit by the collapse of the dollar. If the dollar loses 90% or more of it's value you could sell your PMs and use your money to pay off your mortgage in cheap dollars. Most likely you'd have to do it quickly because laws will be passed to index mortgage amounts to inflation.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillS said:


> If you have a mortgage and you have significant amounts of gold and silver you could benefit by the collapse of the dollar. If the dollar loses 90% or more of it's value you could sell your PMs and use your money to pay off your mortgage in cheap dollars. *Most likely you'd have to do it quickly because laws will be passed to index mortgage amounts to inflation.*


& I would be willing to bet they wouldn't move at the speed of a "herd of screaming *turtles*" like usual, either... :gaah:


----------



## fpconsulting (Apr 11, 2012)

It is hard to say what is most profitable. It all depends on what you are preparing for. Short list of my top items.

Education
land
equipment
defense
gold or silver
But I fill education is my top end.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

Gold and silver will more than likely always be worth something.


----------

